# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  Tester si un fichier est vide

## Amylton

Bonjour  tous ::): ,

Je suis amylton, nouveau sur ce site et je compte contribu au langage C en proposant des codes sources tant simple que complexe. Pour rsumer, tant dbutant en langage C, j'ai dcid, au lieu de chercher des exemples de projets  raliser qui me prendraient  tout mon temps, de faire un site qui regroupe des programmes en C que j'ai ralis(le lien est ici http://codeplus.e-monsite.com/). 

Pour commencer, un petit programme qui teste si un fichier est vide. 



```

```

Qu'en pensez-vous?

----------


## Obsidian

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Sans vouloir tuer une vocation dans l'uf, cette mthode a l'intrt de se cantonner au C standard strict, mais est peu efficace  l'usage et surtout, elle risque d'engendrer beaucoup d'effets de bord. Il vaut mieux, dans ce cas, faire de la programmation systme en utilisant les fonctions de son O.S.

On en discutait notamment ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d64...-fichier-vide/

Bon courage pour la suite.

----------


## Bktero

Salut !

L'ide est bonne quand on dbute : faire des petites fonctions simples mais efficaces pour se construire une "bibliothque" pour ses futurs programmes et pour s'entrainer. Sauf que souvent quand on commence (et mme aprs en fait...), pas facile de faire des codes robustes, portables et complets. J'ai regard un peu ton site, on voit des choses que font les dbutants (comme des scanf pour rcuprer les choix des utilisateurs : pratique et simple mais pas du tout robuste). N'hsite pas avec le temps  complter et modifier tes sources et demander des conseils.

Bon courage  :;):

----------

